# Tyres again and again



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do not need tyres yet, however having looked online for prices I am amazed at the varying amounts. I looked at Asda who quote Sailun
215/70R15 109/107R Ice Blazer WST1 A winter tyre FOR £74. all inclusive. It is the right size and loading plus the new rating for performance is better than a lot of others. so why should I pay for a better known make.


cabby


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

No reason at all. If they meet the specification required.
I bought set of six Nexen tyres that met the spec required. £74 each against £120 plus. Used the money saved to buy some solar panels


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I guess it depends on how much trust you have in unknown brands.

Sailun are Chinese but that's not to say the tyres are bad, so I would always do some searching to find out of there are any reviews of quality before buying

I guess we are all used to buying tyres from the likes of Michelin, Conti, Pirelli, Firestone etc as they have been used in the UK for many years and naturally suspicious of unknown brands.

but over time some of the Far Eastern brands like Hankook and Nokian have become established here and have good reports, so maybe Sailun will be in time.

btw - those tyres you mention are studded for winter use according to the Sailun UK site - http://www.sailuntyre.eu/tyres/wst1.html


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've used Nexen tyres for nearly 3 years, much longer lasting than Pirellli that we had before, nearly twice the mileage, but we haven't tried them for ultimate levels of grip. Sufficient to say that in all conditions including a very bad trip to Fort William and back in January, we had no cause for alarm.

Nexen are a Korean company, their main sales office is in the USA, and like many third-world companies, they have to be good to break into the Western markets.

Hankook are another one that we use on the trailers, very good tyres.

Peter


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

With some tyres, you might as well warp a condom around the rim. Nankang and Wanling spring to mind.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

some one suggested Toyo H09 , but looking at the spec it is group E for grip, surely that's rather low, as others are up in the C &B range.
Or have I got it the wrong way round. Noise is 72db which is around average.
Anyway the local fitters for the tyres I selected turn out to be Halfords and they cannot fit my vehicle in. So back to searching again.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Some lesser Brands owned by Continental have found to be Dangerous.

Most Chinese tyres in my Humble opinion are shockingly poor. But I am led to Believe that Evergreen are a new generation.

I prefer top end European or Japanese tyres. Even some USA ones.

You may find two different sizes of the same Brand and Model of tyre are often made in Different factories in different parts of the World.

Example: 

Goodyear Ultragrip 8

185 / 60 / 15 Made in Poland
185 / 65 / 15 Made in Germany

TM


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

TM

Out of interest what makes you say Chinese tyres are shockingly poor?? And what Continental owned brands are dangerous. I have taken a close interest in road safety over many years and have not seen any evidence to support either of the above.

I am not saying you are incorrect, I am just curious as to your reasoning.

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Some of Continental's Matador Winter Tyres had to be recalled.

Chinese branded tyres often score very poor safety results in tests around the world.

I have ran some on a fleet of Vans. They grip on some of the Winter tyres saw the vans sliding back down an icy slope where our vans with other Premium Brand tyres stuck like Sh1t.

We had premature cracking of sidewalls, two blowouts and sidewalls bulging without being kerbed.

Think of its this way. Hold up and look at the palm of one of your hands. If you have biggish hands, times those palms x 4.

Those four palms are roughly the tiny rubber patches that contact and keep as an example, a 3500kG motorhome gripping the road!.

Choose wisely.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Personal experience, can't argue with that !

I have to say that I am fairly fussy with tyres and wouldn't buy any makes that I had not heard of, but I don't see any advantage to CP ones provided the White Van Man ones of the same size have the same load and speed rating. I know others disagree :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am looking now at some white van man tyres that have 8 ply and a 109 load. but they are budget, but it gave me food for thought and now looking for a regular brand with same qualities.

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Peace of mind is a wonderful thing!

As per my previous post, Nexen tyres we have been very pleased with, never has an issue, same with Hankook tyres which are on all our trailers in commercial vehicle format.

Regarding Teemyob's posting of the contact patches, I seem to remember that there was an issue with over-stiff carcases, causes excess rigidity on the sidewall/tread junction?

They all go through a bad patch occasionally (no pun intended)

Peter


----------

